# Happy Birthday to someone who is NOT a Danish furniture designer :)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday to someone who.........
- LOVES animals
- has the COOOOLEST pics on the forum of her eclectic collection of beasties
- has a pretty sharp eye for unique and timeless classic furniture
- is pretty handy with a camera
- is an AWESOME addition to the forum :bigsmile:

Happy Bday, Grete J!!!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Couldn't agree more Shelly! Happy B-day Kameko!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, Greta_J/Kameko. I've met many wonderful, kind people on the forum but you have the broadest, most fascinating selection of interests, hobbies and pets of anyone I've met here... or anywhere, come to think of it. You're an inspiration and I've learned a lot of things from your posts. I'd never even heard of an axolotl before reading your posts, and the first time I saw your photos of the pink ones, I had a hard time believing they were real. Like discovering that there are pink cats or a small extra moon that I'd never noticed before. 

I hope you have a wonderful celebration and a healthy, happy, and fascinating year.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Happy sweet 17th


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kameko.

I have some plants with your name on them. PM me if interested.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Kameko!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Bday Kameko. 

I still remember that you picked up a powerhead from J&L for me when they had a sale. Random acts of kindness, karma, whatever you want to call it, it's what makes the goodness of life.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone! This is such a great community I'm glad to have found


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Better late than never HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

:lol:


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a wonderful birthday today!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kameko.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

_(deep breath)_

Happy birthday to you.. _(cats run and hide)_
Happy birthday to you _(Drew covers his ears)_
Happy birthday dear GreteJ _(dog runs and hides)_
Haaappy birthday tooo youuuuuuuu! _(neighbors call city re: noise bylaw)_

Can you tell that I can't sing? Oh well, happy birthday anyway.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks again for the bday wishes everyone, it was a great birthday & I got a new lens for my camera


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

PS.... Elle, your dog sings better than you


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> PS.... Elle, your dog sings better than you


You're not kidding! My grandparent's daschund used to "sing" at every family birthday. We'd sing the birthday song and he would start to howl. Never for any other song, just that one. Weird.


----------

